# Passport stamped wrong



## Vimvan (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a work permit expiring December 2014. I went back home for a weekend monthernd September.On returning to SA my passport was stamped and the immigration office wrote 3 months vistors permit, and i only discovered it this week when i was using my passport. 
my question is - is it not going to affect my passport or work permit or do i need to go back to the border to have it fixed.

please assist.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry - you have your Work Permit to show you can stay here longer. Next time be alert and tell the Home Affairs official.

But you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

This has happened to my husband. Legal man is right - as long as you have a valid permit - it doesn't really matter what they stamped in your passport.


----------

